# Nissan Z car #32 Anybody seen this? AmRac set?



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Is this LifeLike family car, from a set?
Anybody have details?
thank you


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

its a amrac I have two other colors of the same body


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

wow, thats cool, never seen that one yet.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

This car was a set car along with a Porsche made by Rokar.I got this set from New Zealand.Rare cars,even harder to find in the set.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

is that set from the 70's? i got a larger scale cox set that had porsche/datsun combo in it when i was a kid...was there a historic race that featured these two cars? or maybe because Rokar and Cox are related?

Been trying to recreate the ones from my childhood in ho , but keep getting outbid on these style bodies...just more than I'm willing to pay


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

other colors of those cars


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

jobobvideo said:


> is that set from the 70's? i got a larger scale cox set that had porsche/datsun combo in it when i was a kid...was there a historic race that featured these two cars? or maybe because Rokar and Cox are related?
> 
> Been trying to recreate the ones from my childhood in ho , but keep getting outbid on these style bodies...just more than I'm willing to pay


Here are the many manufacturers that built these cars:

Cox
AMRAC
ROKAR
Life-Like

I've been trying to document the Cox -AMRAC line for a while and I keep seeing something "new", either from a low production run of set-only stuff.

Thanks for sharing. The Datsun and Porsche paint schemes were both new to me.

-Paul


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

*You've had your hands on that car*

I showed you my set the first time you came over. It's the GT Marauders set, super hard to find!! I never take the cars out of the set box. Did you get one or are you looking for one? As you know; I'm in the process of selling off...let me know if you have interest. 

CR


----------

